

Ask HN: your favorite obscure Firefox extensions? - Herring

Working definition: anything that's not the first page of popular extensions.<p>Autocopy - automatically copy selected text to clipboard<p>Googlepedia - wikipedia results along with google searches<p>AutoPager - breaking my own rule, but this one's awesome
======
windsurfer
Did you know that Autocopy just changes "clipboard.autocopy" in about:config
to true?

~~~
Herring
The extension must precede that functionality. I remember stealing some code
from it years ago & it was more complex.

------
DarkShikari
Tree-style tabs:

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/5890>

An absolute must if you love having 50-100+ tabs open. Oddly enough, it works
rather well with Tab Mix Plus as well.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
Tree-style tabs + Colored Tabs extension is a joy to use. You'd think that
Tree-styled tabs would not play nice with other tab extensions but the author
makes large efforts to interoperate.

------
boundlessdreamz
Favourite: PDF plugin for Mac OS X. This uses the mac's native pdf rendered
and makes viewing pdf's a joy rather than a pain.
<http://code.google.com/p/firefox-mac-pdf/>

Shameless plug: If you are a google docs user you might want to look gdocsbar
[<http://www.gdocsbar.com>]. an update with some more features like download,
is on the works and will be released shortly.

------
bmac
Hide Menubar (alt to show menu bar) <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/4762>

Hide Navigation Bar (F2 to toggle nav bar) <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/8769>

Both are awesome for netbooks. I find hide menubar nice to have even when I do
have the space to spare because I use the menu bar so rarely.

------
Herring
[http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/too-many-tabs-firefox-add-
ons-t...](http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/too-many-tabs-firefox-add-ons-to-
manage-a-tab-jam/)

That's what i use to manage 50+ tabs. The list is missing firegestures &
swifttabs.

links: AutoCopy - <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/383>

Googlepedia - <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2517>

AutoPager - <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4925>

------
chaosmachine
Colorzilla:

<http://www.colorzilla.com/firefox/>

------
drinian
Rikaichan -- remarkably detailed Japanese - English dictionary (hover over
words to show definitions) <http://www.polarcloud.com/rikaichan/>

------
paddy_m
mozrepl This has so much potential. You can telnet into your firefox instance
and run javascript commands, on documents and on the chrome. When I get some
time I have ideas about integrating this with emacs (there already is
mozreply.el , but it does little more than telnetting in).

------
Beanblabber
Abduction: <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3408>

Let's you take a picture of a part of your page by rearranging a square. Helps
so you don't have to go to paint or photoshop to crop your recent screenshot.

~~~
vrandom
It's what i came here to recommend :)

May i also add ImgLikeOpera (<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/1672>). Avoid downloading any pics on a page.

My 3gb per month mobile broadband limit here in the UK goes soooo much further
with it.

------
dave_au
Leechblock:

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4476>

Lets me set fairly fine grained time limits on various sites that I'd
otherwise spend too much time on.

------
epe
If you do any web development that involves web metrics (Google Analyitics,
Omniture, etc.), Omnibug is quite useful:

<http://www.rosssimpson.com/dev/omnibug.html>

------
Raja_Selvaraj
Surprised that Vimperator (<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/4891>) has not been mentioned yet. Vim for the web !

------
ujal
Tabs Open Relative <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1956>

~~~
Herring
I'm fairly sure tab mix plus does that.

------
prakash
AS Number: <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2072>

------
weaksauce
Mouse Gestures Redox - Emulates Opera mouse gestures and now has rocker
gestures for the mac.

<http://www.mousegestures.org/>

Speed Dial - Emulates the Opera speed dial home page.
<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/4810>

~~~
Herring
I used Mouse Gestures Redox for a long while then I switched to firegestures.
I can't remember why exactly, I think something to do with speed & a larger
library of gestures.

------
krishna2
LORI - Life Of Request Info

Awesome plugin for quick/constant perf measurement. It shows how long it took
the browser to get the first byte, the total time for page rendering, the
total size of page and the total number of requests. For example, for this
page, the stats are :

0.160s 0.600s 26.14KB 5 req

------
zouhair
Open In Browser : <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/8207>

Will give you the possibility to open a file (especially file that you are
sure is text) in Firefox instead of downloading it.

------
bagheera
Table tools - useful for sorting and filtering tables inline
<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2637>

------
travisjeffery
I use Safari more than Firefox these days. But when I use Firefox I quite like
Vimperator, especially since I can write simple but functional extensions for
it easily.

------
smoofra
I loved Hit-A-Hint so much I forked it when the original devoper abandoned it.

<http://elder-gods.org/lol>

------
wlievens
_Long Titles_ used to be essential for reading xkcd, but I think the current
Firefox build has it built-in.

------
leed25d
clear fields, a small but very useful extension
<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2408>

